# How to control smoke on a masterbuilt gasser?



## turboedsupe (Dec 10, 2014)

So I have been smoking on this thing for a couple months now. Finally getting everything perfected and would like to be able to control the amount of smoke this thing produces. I have the original water pan and am using a 12" cast iron pan for a wood pan. I have the pan right above the flame sitting on a burner tray. Since there is no air vent on the bottom how do you guys control the amount of smoke the wood is producing? I have been able to achieve the blue smoke for the most part but sometimes it's blowing thick. Any help or tips would be appreciated. If wood being used matters I am starting out on pecan and cherry


----------



## cmayna (Dec 11, 2014)

With my Masterbuilt gasser, I no longer use the cast iron skillet to generate smoke.  I instead use a AMNPS http://www.amazenproducts.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=AMNPS5X8 which resides in a homemade trade under the burner.  I typically light just one end which generates a perfect amount of smoke for most of my needs.


----------



## turboedsupe (Dec 12, 2014)

I would rather just learn to control the chunks that I'm using. I'm just trying to figure out if it's cause the pan is too hot and burning the wood too much. Or is it a airflow problem or something else.


----------



## chopjaw (Dec 28, 2014)

turboedsupe said:


> I would rather just learn to control the chunks that I'm using. I'm just trying to figure out if it's cause the pan is too hot and burning the wood too much. Or is it a airflow problem or something else.



I also recommend the AMNPS.   Tried the cast iron route for a test, didn't like it.  Bought the AMNPS and have not looked back!


----------



## turboedsupe (Dec 28, 2014)

Did you guys have the same problems as me? Not being bale to really control smoke at all? I guess I might have to look into getting one


----------



## timberjet (Dec 28, 2014)

I have read this same thing for years on this site. It seems to be a problem with those smokers that does not go away unless you add a smoke generating device like the others have mentioned.


----------



## ericwp3 (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm having the same issue with my MB propane smoker. Considering adding on the Amazen pellet smoker but I've already, made many mods, bought the cast iron skillet and have 10lbs of wood chips lying around. It seems to me that this smoker should work out of the box without so many mods and extra money and effort. Any words of wisdom are appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## timberjet (Jan 20, 2015)

Make a foil pouch for your chips. Poke some holes in it and you will get thin blue smoke. trust me. If using chunks wrap individually with foil and poke holes. same deal. You end up with perfect charcoal chunks after the smoke stops too.


----------



## travisitguy (Jan 21, 2015)

ericwp3 said:


> I'm having the same issue with my MB propane smoker. Considering adding on the Amazen pellet smoker but I've already, made many mods, bought the cast iron skillet and have 10lbs of wood chips lying around. It seems to me that this smoker should work out of the box without so many mods and extra money and effort. Any words of wisdom are appreciated. Thanks.


I totally agree with you, this thing should do as is. I have a 10" skillet and getting mixed results as well although I am going to try Sand in tray vs water and keep damper all the way open. I use a combo of chunks and chips. hoping to smoke something this weekend and will report back.


----------



## turboedsupe (Jan 21, 2015)

I have tried sand in the pan vs water and that didn't affect the smoke and I personally thought it was harder to keep temp steady and the meat was dry on the outside so I prefer water in the pan. I also tried foiling the chunks and didn't have much success it still billowed out too much smoke. I finally broke down and bought the amnts and I think I'm good now. I'll try a smoke this weekend but I cold smoked steaks last weekend and it worked out great


----------



## timberjet (Jan 22, 2015)

I am leaning toward going with one of those tube or tray smokers too. Life would be a lot easier and I could get some sleep. Have you thought about a needle valve for your smoker yet? I hear they really help with dialing in the temp.


----------



## frijole smoke (Jan 22, 2015)

timberjet said:


> Make a foil pouch for your chips. Poke some holes in it and you will get thin blue smoke. trust me. If using chunks wrap individually with foil and poke holes. same deal. You end up with perfect charcoal chunks after the smoke stops too.


This is a good idea.  Although I prefer to smoke heavy early in the smoke and let it thin out later.

I think it is a good smoker for the price.  It's not perfect, but I'm pretty darn happy with mine.


----------



## turboedsupe (Jan 22, 2015)

timberjet said:


> I am leaning toward going with one of those tube or tray smokers too. Life would be a lot easier and I could get some sleep. Have you thought about a needle valve for your smoker yet? I hear they really help with dialing in the temp.


That's what I'm hoping for with this tube. I live in Phoenix and the only time I have temp problems is When it's 105+ degrees outside. I tried one of those adjustable regulators I got off amazon and had it freeze up twice. Now if the temp starts creeping I put ice water in the pan.


----------



## cmayna (Jan 22, 2015)

timberjet said:


> Make a foil pouch for your chips. Poke some holes in it and you will get thin blue smoke. trust me. If using chunks wrap individually with foil and poke holes. same deal. You end up with perfect charcoal chunks after the smoke stops too.


Timberjet,  I'm confused.  Two days ago you mentioned the above.   Then yesterday you mention the following.

Quote:


timberjet said:


> I am leaning toward going with one of those tube or tray smokers too. Life would be a lot easier and I could get some sleep. Have you thought about a needle valve for your smoker yet? I hear they really help with dialing in the temp.


If you have successfully been able to generate TBS using foil with chips and chunks, why would you consider going to a AMNPS or AMNTS ?     For less hands on and hoping to get some sleeping time at night while smoking?   Hmmmm,  Is sleeping that important?  JK


----------



## timberjet (Jan 22, 2015)

cmayna said:


> Timberjet,  I'm confused.  Two days ago you mentioned the above.   Then yesterday you mention the following.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> If you have successfully been able to generate TBS using foil with chips and chunks, why would you consider going to a AMNPS or AMNTS ?     For less hands on and hoping to get some sleeping time at night while smoking?   Hmmmm,  Is sleeping that important?  JK


I don't have a gasser anymore. I just did a 30 plus hour fish smoke in my little chief and had to reload chips once an hour for 30 hours dude. I was never anti amnps or amnts. I just don't have one. I do long hot smokes on my UDS and that is not a problem as it will smoke perfectly all night. Just trying to help a guy out in time of need. Besides, those two statements do not contradict each other do they?


----------



## timberjet (Jan 22, 2015)

Also, going with a foil pouch will help produce more desirable smoke quality and not more smoking time. You will still have to reload your chips often. Much more often than every 9 hours.


----------



## cmayna (Jan 22, 2015)

Thanks for the clarification.

Back to the OP,  Trying a AMNPS or AMNTS (which is what is most recommended for gasser smokers) is pretty easy to try without killing the pocket book.


----------

